# Is AK74 5.45mm rifle legal in Mass?



## pcbme (May 2, 2006)

in general ?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

High capacity rifles are legal in MA. It must be post ban or it must not have assault weapons features ala the old assault weapons ban or it has to be an SBR with the tax paid. You must also posses a license that would allow you to own it, Class B or A.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Sorry must be PRE BAN not post ban post ban is illegal under the law.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

SOT_II said:


> High capacity rifles are legal in MA. It must be post ban or it must not have assault weapons features ala the old assault weapons ban or it has to be an SBR with the tax paid. You must also posses a license that would allow you to own it, Class B or A.


Can new SBR's be owned by a Class-A holder in Mass (provided tax/stamp all set) ? If so, does it still have to meet the AWB laws, or if the tax is payed, then the deadly features like a flash hider or collapsable stock are OK? Or no matter what, no-no on post-94 guns, but short barrel OK w/ ATF stamp/tax?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

In asking the AG's office, they noted that there are separate definitions for an semi auto assault weapon and that of an AOW, SBR, and machine gun. As the semi auto assault weapon is a non regulated firearm under NFA and the SBR, machine gun and AOW are, they do not meet the technical definition of a semi automatic assault weapon an in theory are exempt.
I do know that there was a draft letter from the ATF that sated that during th ban you could not create SBR's with assault weapons features. That being said, it was a draft letter from the federal gov't, not a law, and never codified into law in MA.


----------



## pcbme (May 2, 2006)

Please forgive my ignorance -- what's the meaning of AOW and SBR ?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Any Other Weapon and Short Barreled Rifle --- NFA controlled devices.


----------

